

Apply to jobs from different job boards with a single click - gonchs
https://www.resumatcher.com

======
gonchs
It aggregates jobs from multiple job boards, scans for relevant emails in job
descriptions and on company websites and then allows you to apply to those
jobs by clicking Apply. When you do that, an email from your own gmail account
will be sent to those companies, so from their perspective, it's just an
ordinary email. The result for a job seeker is saved time by not having to
register to each job board and go through a tedious process of filling up
different forms for each and every job. Just one click and you're done.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
I link to the Jobs or Carers section of each company that I list at
[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/). Most companies
post only a few of their jobs on the boards.

My Seattle and Portland area pages are most comprehensive.

I dont have a feed yet but my markup is quite simple; however the markup of
most of the employer sites is a steaming pile.

